# Motores paso a paso



## David Eduardo Morales (Ago 14, 2006)

Hola amigos,, a ver si alguien puede ayudarme con este proyectico que estoy emprendiendo,,, necesito controlar un motor de paso cuyo torque debe ser minimo de 50 Oz/in, este motor no debe producir mucho ruido y mucho menos generar mucha vibracion, el problema que tengo es que nunca he trabajado con motores y este motor lo tengo que mover a muy baja velocidad y no estoy seguro si esta caracteristica me podria afectar en generacion de mucho ruido (acustico) o mucha vibracion, esto lo digo por que cuando uno ve un motor que va a mas baja velocidad da la sensacion de que produce mas ruido y no se como va la vibracion,,, tambien me gustaria saber si es mejor para esto usar un motor unipolar o un bipolar teniendo en cuenta estas caracteristicas y que fabricantes me podrian recomendar,,, de antemano agradezco a quien me pueda ayudar en este tema y cualquier cosa que deba tener en cuenta para trabajar con este tipo de motores ,,, gracias


----------



## jalva (Ago 31, 2006)

Los motores paso a paso a bajas velocidades (algunas decenas de vueltas por minuto) por ejemplo, avanzan a pasos (perdon por la redundancia) que se notan mucho.
Si el problema, aparte de la vibracion y baja velocidad, es la uniformidad en el movimiento te recomiendo algun motor de continua con alguna reduccion mecanica.
No es una recomendacion que vaya muy con el foro pero es sincera.

Jalva


----------



## PHLAKO (Ago 31, 2006)

lo k puedes hacer es primero, conseguir un motor de unos 200 pasos poe welta(no he visto de mas) y usar un driver de microstepper, esto es un driver con un DAC, donde puedes multiplicar esos 200 pasos a mas de 1000, con esto puedes lograr mayor fluidez en baja velocidad, el unico problema es k a la un relativa alta frecuencia sonara un pekeño pitido 

por ejemplo algo como esto :

http://rocky.digikey.com/scripts/ProductInfo.dll?Site=US&V=620&M=A3979SLPTR-T

chaos


----------



## Eduardo de Carvalho (Abr 24, 2007)

Te recomiendo que te consigas una impresora vieja o escaner. Si desarmas todo conseguirás un motor y movimientos (correas reducciones) y su controladora. Solamente tendras que verificar que sector de la placa debes usar y cual no.


----------

